# Live music?



## Uhsplit (May 14, 2015)

Hello, I have been a lurker here for a couple of years stopping in occasionally to view folk's questions and responses on living in Mexico.
One question I have been wondering about involves live music in Mexico featuring the type of music many of us north of the border grew up with. Mainly classic rock and/country.
My wife and I have been to Mexico on vacation more than a dozen times and we adore it and the local people. We are both musicians and I wonder if there is any market or desire to hear the type of music I mentioned.
We live near Seattle and have a 2nd home in Phoenix, but there is nothing like being near the water. We contemplate having our 2nd home in Mexico and are indeed curious about a local music scene...if there is one.
Our options remain wide open but initially we would be looking at somewhere not too far from the US border, south of San Diego.
Thanks in advance and I welcome any thoughts.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Uhsplit said:


> Hello, I have been a lurker here for a couple of years stopping in occasionally to view folk's questions and responses on living in Mexico.
> One question I have been wondering about involves live music in Mexico featuring the type of music many of us north of the border grew up with. Mainly classic rock and/country.
> My wife and I have been to Mexico on vacation more than a dozen times and we adore it and the local people. We are both musicians and I wonder if there is any market or desire to hear the type of music I mentioned.
> We live near Seattle and have a 2nd home in Phoenix, but there is nothing like being near the water. We contemplate having our 2nd home in Mexico and are indeed curious about a local music scene...if there is one.
> ...


Classic rock is very popular in Mexico City. I don't see much on country music. Mexicans have a pretty good alternative for that, but I'm sure it has its fans; I see posters all over town for an upcoming Beatles dedication band performance. A downtown theater is promoting an all-day American and British rock festival in June in which dedication bands imitating Creedance Clearwater and Rolling Stones among about a dozen bands will perform from around noon to 1 am; there also posters all over town promoting a June concert by Linkin Park; I hear live bands performing American and Brit rock coming out of clubs in both downtown and in Condesa and Roma neighborhoods; and I recently heard a Mexican street band, of guys in their 20s, performing on that pedestrian mall street Madero, hooked up to electricity, alternating between Mexican songs and U.S. rock.


----------



## Uhsplit (May 14, 2015)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Classic rock is very popular in Mexico City. I don't see much on country music. Mexicans have a pretty good alternative for that, but I'm sure it has its fans; I see posters all over town for an upcoming Beatles dedication band performance. A downtown theater is promoting an all-day American and British rock festival in June in which dedication bands imitating Creedance Clearwater and Rolling Stones among about a dozen bands will perform from around noon to 1 am; there also posters all over town promoting a June concert by Linkin Park; I hear live bands performing American and Brit rock coming out of clubs in both downtown and in Condesa and Roma neighborhoods; and I recently heard a Mexican street band, of guys in their 20s, performing on that pedestrian mall street Madero, hooked up to electricity, alternating between Mexican songs and U.S. rock.


MM, thanks so much for your in depth report. I am glad to hear classic rock music has it's place south of the border. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uhsplit said:


> MM, thanks so much for your in depth report. I am glad to hear classic rock music has it's place south of the border. I will have to check it out.


Keep in mind that M-MM was writing about the music scene in Mexico City, the most cosmopolitan part of the country. It may not be like that where you're thinking of settling.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

In big towns yes, there is a scene (Mexico City, Monterrey, Guadalajara, some restorts like Acapulco and Cancun).

Elsewhere? Unlikely. All kind of what is locally called "musica tropical", rancheras and corridos will dominate.


----------

